# FAA Announces new rules for US drone users



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2016)

Press Release – DOT and FAA Finalize Rules for Small Unmanned Aircraft Systems


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 21, 2016)

haha so a 15 year old hobbyist's captured drone video can't be sold to and used by an event promoter unless that kid has a license?

Or can it, as he was only a hobbyist at the time and sold footage later? Hmm


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2016)

BrightByNature said:


> haha so a 15 year old hobbyist's captured drone video can't be sold to and used by an event promoter unless that kid has a license?
> 
> Or can it, as he was only a hobbyist at the time and sold footage later? Hmm



The latter.

An adult cannot charge a penny for flying a drone without breaking the law, but an 8-year-old can take some video and along comes Stephen Spielburg with a check for $10,000,000 'cuz he likes what he saw on YouBoob and wants to use the footage in a movie.


Welcome to America!


----------



## JohnCC (Jun 28, 2016)

This is a big win. Requiring a pilot's license to legally make money off what it is essentially an art form made absolutely no sense...


----------

